# Who's ready for some ICE!!!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel a little fall weather in the air and places like Strawberry are getting
temperatures in the 20's just before the sun comes up in the mornings.
Last year we started ice fishing in November.
That's only 3 month away!!!

Who besides me is ready for some ice?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I am; I am! -/O\- -/O\- -/O\-


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

With the hunts starting I wont have time to fish until the ice is on.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think so much time on the ice has resulted in brain damage; this is the very best time of the year bar none hunting, college football, hunting, fall fishing, hunting, fall colors on the way, hunting, cool weather, hunting; what more could you want?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive been ready for ice for the last 4 monthes :lol:. I was up at the berry on sat morning & at sun up a guy said it was 26 degrees, & sunday morning the temps were around 24 degrees. Hopefully it wot be long!!! _O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not me. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I feel a little fall weather in the air and places like Strawberry are getting
> temperatures in the 20's just before the sun comes up in the mornings.
> Last year we started ice fishing in November.
> That's only 3 month away!!!
> ...


I think you have a few too many mental issue's Grandpa D.... *\-\* *\-\*

Fall, the second best time of the year is not even here yet.....slow down a little and enjoy ( I hope to see ) an Indian Summer...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The only Ice I want to see for a while is in my glass! Booo....... No ice til December this year...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I think so much time on the ice has resulted in brain damage; this is the very best time of the year bar none hunting, college football, hunting, fall fishing, hunting, fall colors on the way, hunting, cool weather, hunting; *what more could you want?*


Ahhhh, more hunting? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I wondered how soon we would see this come up :lol: . It's still august GrandpaD, I thought I was the only one sharpening the auger blades.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

So I am not the only ice-aholic. Spending this summer in SoCal, far away from ice fishing culture, has made me want to be on top of the ice even more. By far, the highest quality and quantity of fishing for me comes during the hard-deck season. 

But as pointed out, the fall is my favorite time of year - the fish are shallow, the crowds are gone, BYU football is dominating, people who should not be showing skin are covering up and the fish are aggressive. I need a job that allows a six month vacation from September to February!!


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

ME ME


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to get my "you guys are nuts" response in...

It's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too soon to even be thinking about snow, let alone ice. :evil: 

There, I said it carry on. :mrgreen:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Bring on the ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Bring it on! I'm ready for the hard deck.*


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahhhhh  the "hard" H20 topic appears 8) :wink:

For our first season of ice-fish'n...we had an absoulte great time...well, except of course for the "first" ever ice-fish'n trip and falling in an ice-hole. If you peel back the UWN forum pages you'll find that post. If I only would've taken pictures. :roll:

Reminiscing of things to come this season...of course, based on the past being a pleasurable winter fish'n experience...except the first ice fish'n experience; just wanted to share some K2 video except for the last one...do-it-again is what we'll be doing: :mrgreen:

Preface...hope the links work :|











http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k264/ ... shbaby.flv

:wink: :wink:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Not to get too ahead of ourselves... lets relish the fall... fall is by far my favorite time of the year.. but to answer your question... YES i am looking forward to the ice... we need a repeat o LOAH and his name signing abilities....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Perhaps I should work on my *ahem* cursive. -)O(-


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm with ya Grandpa D!!!!!!!!


Nothin like some good ol Aqua View action! -/O\- O*--


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

ME ME ME ME ME Bring on the ICE


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm all kinds of ready for Ice I took out the old eskimo shack, ice rods and everything and checked it out so if there's anyone that wants to go hit the hard deck when it comes PM me because I have everything but a 4 wheeler. I got a Shack, poles, lures, POWER auger, little stove and anything else that is used for the hard deck! ! I'm so excited!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I must admit , I did fire up the auger last weekend to here that 2 stroker run . :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

RnF said:


> I have to get my "you guys are nuts" response in...
> 
> It's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too soon to even be thinking about snow, let alone ice. :evil:
> 
> There, I said it carry on. :mrgreen:


+1

OK for later...loving the sun and soft water for now!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate ice. I would rather put my boat on the water. Much more productive.


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

I must admit I am with the fair weather folks. I love my boat and these long summer days. I enjoy ice fishing but can't say I am looking forward to the cold hitting again but on the other hand the Gorge is at is best in late fall and love the colors that go with that time of year.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Man you guys are impossible to please. When theres ice you can't wait for ice off and when the ice is off you guys can't wait for there to be ice. :lol: I myself am not excited for ice fishing probabley cuz I've never even tried it. :lol: But I am excited for some good fall fishing.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

skating miner said:


> Man you guys are impossible to please. When theres ice you can't wait for ice off and when the ice is off you guys can't wait for there to be ice. :lol: I myself am not excited for ice fishing probabley cuz I've never even tried it. :lol: But I am excited for some good fall fishing.


Don't try it (Ice fishing) you will never be the same *\-\* *\-\* :lol: It's great fun once you try it you'll be hooked


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

OKEE said:


> skating miner said:
> 
> 
> > Man you guys are impossible to please. When theres ice you can't wait for ice off and when the ice is off you guys can't wait for there to be ice. :lol: I myself am not excited for ice fishing probabley cuz I've never even tried it. :lol: But I am excited for some good fall fishing.
> ...


+1 Its the only sport in the world where you actually try to keep your beer warm!!!! :lol:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

If I could have it my way it would always be ice fishing season. Forget fall bring on the ice.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am totally ready for Ice fishing! Hey, there's a picture with me in it. (carhart/old 49ers coat on the right) :lol: 
I think I will be more ready this year!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

JAT83 said:


> I am totally ready for Ice fishing! Hey, there's a picture with me in it. (carhart/old 49ers coat on the right) :lol:
> I think I will be more ready this year!


Jat83 are you fishing or praying well I guess they both go together :lol: that picture does get the blood pumping


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: It looks like I am attempting to learn how to ice fish on my first or second time out! That was fun! I will be more prepared this year... Hope!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

JAT83 said:


> :lol: It looks like I am attempting to learn how to ice fish on my first or second time out! That was fun! I will be more prepared this year... Hope!


I say" good job" to the person who took you Ice fishing for the first time . I was hooked the first time I went I only caught one fish but I had fun.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What a bunch of *icehole's* !!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> What a bunch of *icehole's* !!! :roll: :roll:


Hello everyone. My name is Grandpa D, and I'm an Ice Hole! -()/-


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote=".45":3ekeg6yf]What a bunch of *icehole's* !!! :roll: :roll:


Hello everyone. My name is Grandpa D, and I'm an Ice Hole! -()/-[/quote:3ekeg6yf]
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote=".45":bjwswlui]What a bunch of *icehole's* !!! :roll: :roll:


Hello everyone. My name is Grandpa D, and I'm an Ice Hole! -()/-[/quote:bjwswlui]

:lol: Grandpa we all know your the founding member of IHA (Ice Holes Anonymous) :lol: I'd like to say I have been a member for 5 years and the problem is way out of control. I love Ice fishing :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Grandpa D, and I'm an Ice Hole! -()/-


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

And..._.I_ am a non-iceholer !!! 

Come on Indian Summer......last until April....!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LET"S PLAY IT AGAIN....45 and this one's for you :!: :!: . *-band-* *(())* :mrgreen: :lol:

http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k264/ ... shbaby.flv

:wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2.....I had to put on a coat just to watch that video !! -)O(- -)O(- 

I'm sure not look'in forward to that kind of fishing....anyway, it's going to be a mild winter. I watch the ant's real close...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

After last winter, I don't care if I never see snow at all this year. I'm 100% with .45 on this one. Summer can stay as long as it wants.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

After two trips out last winter (first year to try it), the wife wasn't real happy when I spent a bunch of money on ice gear. Already have everything in the sled on the patio ready to slide into the truck.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am the guy in the red coat in that pic from hunnington last year. I do want another crack at it as well as some more strawbery cuts with ice ice baby, if he is still around.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote=".45":s1jb4ku0]What a bunch of *icehole's* !!! :roll: :roll:


Hello everyone. My name is Grandpa D, and I'm an Ice Hole! -()/-[/quote:s1jb4ku0]










Yes Grandpa D you are an Ice Hole. Hope I can fish with you again this year.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I am the guy in the red coat in that pic from hunnington last year. I do want another crack at it as well as some more strawbery cuts with ice ice baby, if he is still around.












Orvis your an ice hole now too!!! :mrgreen: (ssshhhh dont say crack)


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Some more pictures for your viewing plesure.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, this is seriously the first time I have ever seen anyone wanting winter during the summer! I enjoy the ice too a little, but only because it is the only way to fish for a few months for the most part, but I can think of many days that contradict the old adage where I would have rather been at work, snowmobile stuck in 4' of snow...that sucked bad -)O(-  :| -#&#*!- **O** and none of this O<< --\O


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

holman your killing me man with those pictures!That is CRUEL. :twisted: CAN't wait


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't seem to get holman out summer fishing, so I guess I will just have to wait for ice season! Trust me I can wait on it though... I suck at it, holman gets free meals about every time we go..


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

fatbass said:


> That was a fun day on Rockport! *\-\*


That was a fun day especially since it was my first trip on the ice. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That was a way fun day...all I caught were two small Perch, but it was a blast! Grandpa D cooked up a mighty fine meal too!


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm Looking forward to a -8 Degree walk onto the berry in the fog.[attachment=0:1dmdpb55]100_2319.GIF[/attachment:1dmdpb55]


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Bring on the Ice..................


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

I just cant wait for Ice On!!!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Finally the temps are dipping down. I think its time to get the sled out of storage and clean it up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe we should have a competition or something this year.... Oh wait, that's right just go over to the dark side and sign up!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If my back wasn't so bad, I would join the ice contest over there.
They can be a lot of fun and they make you get out and fish!

We will do a Forum Ice Party again this year as soon as we have safe ice
and some place that reports hungry fish!

I was hoping for Pineview but we'll have to wait and see.

Come on ICE!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

[attachment=0:2ya817e7]picture 009-1.jpg[/attachment:2ya817e7]

[attachment=7:2ya817e7]100_0843-1.jpg[/attachment:2ya817e7]

[attachment=6:2ya817e7]100_0862-1.jpg[/attachment:2ya817e7]

[attachment=2:2ya817e7]da spot.jpg[/attachment:2ya817e7]

[attachment=5:2ya817e7]100_0975.jpg[/attachment:2ya817e7]

[attachment=4:2ya817e7]lures and pee.jpg[/attachment:2ya817e7]

[attachment=3:2ya817e7]mike trout.jpg[/attachment:2ya817e7]

[attachment=1:2ya817e7]perch.jpg[/attachment:2ya817e7]


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

K2, 
your pictures are getting me really exicted to get out on the ice now!
After the snow that we got here in Roy today, [11"] winter looks like it's real close.
Thanks for sharing,
Grandpa D.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Speaking of ice fishing. What is a good power auger to get to start out with? Something not too expensive, but will last me a while. I cant wait either. Last year got me hooked, and this year will be even better. I keep checking at sportsmans for their ice fishing stuff but they are not stocked yet, does anybody know when they do?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> [attachment=1:3q6iwtsb]perch.jpg[/attachment:3q6iwtsb]


You're killing me here! 

Lucky for me the duck season is finally here and I've got a distraction to fill my time until hard water magically appears. :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> K2,
> your pictures are getting me really exicted to get out on the ice now!
> After the snow that we got here in Roy today, [11"] winter looks like it's real close.
> Thanks for sharing, Grandpa D.


I found out just how heavy the snow was on the first scoop...really twanged the ole back. :shock: So I'm moving a little gingerly now. We're not quite done with the softwater fish'n just yet. Most likely headed out later this week. But come hard water we'd really like to get into some of them yummie Crappie.



dubob said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > [attachment=3:2iuistt7]perch.jpg[/attachment:2iuistt7]
> ...


No, not killing ya just getting you ready with anticipation  It's the tweener time that's a real killer for us...here's a couple more shots of some larger Perchies. :mrgreen:

[attachment=1:2iuistt7]echo 23 feb 08 009-1.jpg[/attachment:2iuistt7]

[attachment=0:2iuistt7]100_0998-1.jpg[/attachment:2iuistt7]

For our very first year on the ice we did okay for two ole bitty bags who really enjoy -|\O- .


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> Speaking of ice fishing. What is a good power auger to get to start out with? Something not too expensive, but will last me a while. I cant wait either. Last year got me hooked, and this year will be even better. I keep checking at sportsmans for their ice fishing stuff but they are not stocked yet, does anybody know when they do?


There are 3 makers of augers that are sold in Utah.
They all use the same motors now.
Any of them will work for you.
Good maintenance is the key.
Keep fresh gas in it and use fuel stabilizer is very helpful. Drain the gas every year when you are through using the auger.

Ice fishing supplies will start to show up any day now.
SW in Riverdale has a few items out now.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Where's the ice?!?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Where's the ice?!?


HEY, HEY, HEY !!!! :evil:

What in the heck is your matter............ cfarnwide ?!?!?!? :evil:

Don't talk about stuff like that.....something could happen !!! :|


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

.45 said:


> cfarnwide said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the ice?!?
> ...


Like... Maybe... SOME ICE?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quietly.......please... -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

all work and no ice make cfarnwide a dull boy...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45,
your assingment, if you choose it accept it, will be to bring the coffee again this year.
You don't even have to fish, if you don't want to.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> .45,
> your assingment, if you choose it accept it, will be to bring the coffee again this year.
> You don't even have to fish, if you don't want to.


For you........I would be honored to accept that assignment Grandpa D !!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Grandpa D":3lqfv543].45,
> your assingment, if you choose it accept it, will be to bring the coffee again this year.
> You don't even have to fish, if you don't want to.


For you........I would be honored to accept that assignment Grandpa D !!! [/quote:3lqfv543]

First order is 2 cafe mocha's one large and one medium with '3 sugars steamed in'...Thank you .45... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

K2,
if he brings you the coffee this time, you better be there to accept it!  
.45 will only put up with 1 no show! :wink:


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks Like its getting closer!!! Drove past Soldier Creek down to fruitland most of the beaver ponds are Iced. The water north of SR-40 at Soldier Creek was 75% Ice with just a little open next to the road. I know that these are not big but it means the air temps are getting right. Will there be ICE FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope it starts soon I can't wait.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> Looks Like its getting closer!!! Drove past Soldier Creek down to fruitland most of the beaver ponds are Iced. The water north of SR-40 at Soldier Creek was 75% Ice with just a little open next to the road. I know that these are not big but it means the air temps are getting right. Will there be ICE FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


That's good news for Strawberry. Now if the wind will just stop blowing. :evil:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> Looks Like its getting closer!!! Drove past Soldier Creek down to fruitland most of the beaver ponds are Iced. The water north of SR-40 at Soldier Creek was 75% Ice with just a little open next to the road. I know that these are not big but it means the air temps are getting *right.* Will there be ICE FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


I believe you mean *wrong....*who needs ice ??


----------

